
Howard Hughes - richev
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Howard_Hughes
======
richev
I got trapped in Wikipedia, reading about the fascinating life & times of
Howard Hughes, after seeing him mentioned here
[https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/resources/idt-
sh/deep_sea_mining](https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/resources/idt-
sh/deep_sea_mining)

